
What Travis Kalanick could have learned from the woman running China’s Uber - happy-go-lucky
https://qz.com/1011284/uber-ceo-what-travis-kalanick-could-have-learned-from-the-woman-running-chinas-didi/
======
rasz
He could have learned to be born to powerful and seriously politically
connected family in Asia?

~~~
sogen
Thanks for the summary!

